# Clumpy Poo



## NaturesPace (Jul 2, 2013)

I know this is an old post, but it is the only thread I found for what I'm seeing.
Got two 4 month old doelings a week ago. Two days ago I noticed a little bit of clumping. By clumping I mean the berries are individual berries, but stuck together. if you move it with your boot they fall apart. Today they seem to be less berry and more clumping. When you kick it with your boot they don't really fall apart, more of a squish. They are on probiotics (every other day), chaffhaye (which they had before) pasture (lots of clover and grasses) and come grass hay. They have free choice baking soda, kelp and goat minerals. I've added some Apple Cider Vinegar to their water, but they didn't seem to drink much, so I changed it to plain water. 

Their temps have been between 102 and 103. I think that's fine. There has been some crusty eye gunk recently and I heard some sneezing. None of this has gotten any worse over the past two days. I bought some Di-methox , but I would rather not use it.

Do you think this is just change of environment and the travel or something that needs medicines?

Thanks, these are my first goats. (Nigerian Dwarfs)
Heidi



_Staff has moved this post to it's own thread for better visibility._


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2013)

Get a fecal to check for coccidia , they are at the right age and a move can set them up for a bloom.  Results will determine if you need to medicate for that.  Or you could just do a preventative dosing (a lot of our members do prevention dosing for coccidia).

I'd also up their probiotics to every day and 2-3x the dosage for about a week.


----------



## NaturesPace (Jul 3, 2013)

Evelyn, thanks for moving my post and the response.


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2013)

It's elevan (or Emily).  You're welcome.


----------



## NaturesPace (Jul 3, 2013)

sorry that was an auto correct from my iPad.


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2013)

No problem.

How are your doelings doing?


----------



## NaturesPace (Jul 3, 2013)

They are doing better today. The poos are back to normal. They got extra probiotics yesterday and today. I was going to get a fecal test and when I collected fresh samples, they both looked like they should. Individual berries. I would like to avoid meds. I think they are getting more used to their new home. Lots of head butting and playing today.


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2013)

Good to hear  

Coccidia can stunt growth so make sure to get that fecal


----------



## bj taylor (Jul 4, 2013)

hello, I too am new to goats.  I have had my 8 for about a month.  they were just wormed before I got them.  they are on browse & very little grazing.  should I have a fecal done since they're new to me?  they are on an area that has had no livestock ever to my knowledge.  I see no sign of problems to date.
thanks.
bj


----------



## NaturesPace (Jul 5, 2013)

For worming I'm going to take a class in FAMACHA. It's a technique for detecting worms by looking at their eye lid color.
I don't want to worm them if they don't need to be.

I have read of some herbal supplements that people use as well.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 5, 2013)

NaturesPace said:
			
		

> For worming I'm going to take a class in FAMACHA. It's a technique for detecting worms by looking at their eye lid color.
> I don't want to worm them if they don't need to be.
> 
> I have read of some herbal supplements that people use as well.


FAMACHA is only good for detecting one type of worm barberpoles.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 5, 2013)

bj taylor said:
			
		

> hello, I too am new to goats.  I have had my 8 for about a month.  they were just wormed before I got them.  they are on browse & very little grazing.  should I have a fecal done since they're new to me?  they are on an area that has had no livestock ever to my knowledge.  I see no sign of problems to date.
> thanks.
> bj


did all 8 come from one location.
do you know what the previous owner wormed them with.
i personally would want to get fecals just to see what they may have brought with them.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 5, 2013)

bj taylor said:
			
		

> hello, I too am new to goats.  I have had my 8 for about a month.  they were just wormed before I got them.  they are on browse & very little grazing.  should I have a fecal done since they're new to me?  they are on an area that has had no livestock ever to my knowledge.  I see no sign of problems to date.
> thanks.
> bj


It is a good idea to have a fecal run a few times a year and then only treat when there is an actual problem.  FAMACHA is, as OFA said, just for barberpole which is only one of several parasite types that your goat could be harboring.  You may run a test and find that you have no problem and therefore need no medication or might find that you do need treatment and then can pick out the correct medication for the job.


----------



## NaturesPace (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I didn't know it was only for Barber pole worms.


----------



## elevan (Jul 5, 2013)

bj taylor said:
			
		

> hello, I too am new to goats.  I have had my 8 for about a month.  they were just wormed before I got them.  they are on browse & very little grazing.  should I have a fecal done since they're new to me?  they are on an area that has had no livestock ever to my knowledge.  I see no sign of problems to date.
> thanks.
> bj


*Quarantine Drench  to help avoid introducing drug resistant worms
--isolate animals to barn, dry lot or a sacrifice pasture not used for other sheep
--use more than one dewormer class, one of which should be cydectin and the other
    probably levamisole (Prohibit)
--manure sample worm egg counts should be negative prior to turnout with other animals
   do sample 2-3 weeks after deworming
--release from quarantine onto YOUR INFECTED pastures
    you want the animal to pick up your non selected worms


----------



## elevan (Jul 5, 2013)

NaturesPace said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. I didn't know it was only for Barber pole worms.


FAMACHA is for barberpole only.

There is a 5 Point check system you can use for other worms.

Here's a slideshow of both to give you some basics:  http://www.slideshare.net/schoenian/worm-diagnostics


----------



## bj taylor (Jul 5, 2013)

I had posted on this thread yesterday that all seemed well & this morning I noticed some of this clumping.  I haven't hooked up with a vet yet - I guess I better get that done ASAP.  I've got him picked out, but haven't worked with him yet.  he's supposed to be good w/goats.

i'm going to have to absorb and grasp your post elevan.  some of it is too late.  I haven't quarantined them at all.  I penned them for a few days, then let them out into the fenced area (3 1/2 acre).  no livestock has been in this area since I've had it, which is about 30 years.  what do you mean "pick up your non-selected worms"?

i'm pretty embarrassed to confess my ignorance.  I had been stalling getting goats while I gradually absorbed information.  then hubby said, enough stalling, we're getting them now.  so, we found a guy that I got a strong impression he knows a lot about goats, but he's elderly and maybe not as involved in the business as he used to be.  his herd was beautiful, no sign of weakness, lethargy.  no signs of bad poop or poor coats.  his set up was clean, his LGDs were in good shape.  I was so freaked at getting goats so quick, I hadn't figured out what to ask, what to see.  so i'm shooting in the dark pretty much.  I've had them now nearly a month.  no issues, except this new "clumping" of poo from what I think (by quantity) is from a single animal.  they're all good energy.  they've had no traumas, except the move, which I understand can cause a bloom in worm load.

I've come to understand that goats have a lot of diseases & parasites are a HUGE issue for goats.  i'm not used to doctoring livestock.  I've got my pets (cats/dogs), but other than vaccinations/spay/neuter, they stay pretty much in peak condition.  i'm intimidated & worried that these goats that came to me in good condition my fall into illness because of my ignorance.

my plan:
get his vaccination dates & specific dates of birth
visit the vet (take some poop with me while i'm at it) & get acquainted.
figure out a method to treat individuals (I don't have any set up to contain an animal).
make sure my goats are vaccinated w/appropriate vaccines.
don't introduce any other goat into my herd without absolute confidence of condition
start building a first aid kit

my goats, by the way, are the loveliest goats ever.  I bet y'alls goats were never as smart or pretty as these goats.


----------



## NaturesPace (Jul 5, 2013)

I ordered a microscope and slides so I can do my own fecal tests?  I started my girls on Dimethox for 5 days because I'm seeing good and bad poos.

I'm using Fiascos's amounts. Once they are clear I will try thre herbal prevention.


----------



## bj taylor (Jul 6, 2013)

where did you order your microscope & slides from?  I think that is a good idea.


----------



## NaturesPace (Jul 6, 2013)

I got it from Amazon. Found a post about this microscope being good for what we need it for.
Plastic Transfer Pipettes 3ml, Gradulated, Pack of 100 
Sold by Electronix Exp. $7.75

My First Lab My First Lab Microscope 
Sold by Kidz Kupboard 
$64.79 

 72 Blank Microscope Slides and 100 Square Cover Glass 
Sold by Scientific Equipment of Houston 
 $4.79 

Info on making a solution with Epsom salts to do a float test I found on fias co.


----------

